# Open for discussion!



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That TV cable passing right through the service lateral conduit is unbelievable. I wouldn't be willing to say that none of the conductors was cut.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Search for code violations here too*

http://ecmweb.com/issue_20070301/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20070201/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20070101/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20061201/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20061101/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20061001/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20060901/ 
March 2007 February 2007 January 2007 December 2006 November 2006 October 2006 September 2006


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> http://ecmweb.com/issue_20070301/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20070201/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20070101/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20061201/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20061101/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20061001/ http://ecmweb.com/issue_20060901/
> March 2007 February 2007 January 2007 December 2006 November 2006 October 2006 September 2006


I am bleeding and have been cut up into pieces over there at NACHI since they gave me a membership again. 

I posted lots of information. I love home inspectors!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotta love the floating receptacle in the soap bottle... Nice divorce kit!

And I have to question your "Electrical whisperer" abilities...the one where you said those wires are "insecure"! Looks like they know how to stand up to an internet bully like Joe Tedesco anytime!:thumbup::laughing:

I'd say that's pretty secure is how they* feel*...Oh you were talking about the pipe pull out? Nevermind:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this a record for Oldest Thread Dredged Up From the Riverbottom?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Is this a record for Oldest Thread Dredged Up From the Riverbottom?


 
Maybe Joe needs a few women of the red light district...........


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I like Joe. He's the type of inspector I like to hear say "Your job is Ok".​


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> I like Joe. He's the type of inspector I like to hear say "Your job is Ok".​


 

Joe is a good guy, straight to the point, just pretty repetitive for some of us..................


----------

